# Ferry from Newhaven to Dieppe



## Belka (Dec 23, 2022)

Hi  we are using the ferry from Newhaven on the 3rd January 2023 for the first time.
We would like to find somewhere nearby for an overnight stop the day before
can anyone make any suggestions?

Happy Christmas
Belka


----------



## alcam (Dec 23, 2022)

Belka said:


> Hi  we are using the ferry from Newhaven on the 3rd January 2023 for the first time.
> We would like to find somewhere nearby for an overnight stop the day before
> can anyone make any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I usually get to Newhaven in the evening and park up there .
It has no redeeming features apart from being convenient and free .
I'm sure a few will be on with much more positive suggestions


----------



## Tonybvi (Dec 23, 2022)

We use the big West Beach car park- yes it’s £10 for no facilities but it is safe, has fantastic views and is only 5 minutes from the ferry terminal.  Also easy stroll to the Hope Inn which does decent grub!


----------



## The laird (Dec 23, 2022)

As Tony says west beach also for us
if you park in the terminal it's noisy from trains and traffic inc hgvs in the terminal


----------



## pamjon (Dec 23, 2022)

Now , because of the price we go Newhaven to Dieppe. 
We park at the terminal because although it is not the best place in this world but for 1 night we were comfortable.
Apparently, they do charge £5 a night but this apparently waived if you are catching the ferry in the morning.
However, on the way back at Dieppe there is an aire with electric, water and a drop within 1 minute of the port ( camping car park) 12 euros for the night but very handy worth every penny. 
We are off on the 29th January, ypee!!!, straight down south of France.
PJ


----------



## The laird (Dec 23, 2022)

pamjon said:


> Now , because of the price we go Newhaven to Dieppe.
> We park at the terminal because although it is not the best place in this world but for 1 night we were comfortable.
> Apparently, they do charge £5 a night but this apparently waived if you are catching the ferry in the morning.
> However, on the way back at Dieppe there is an aire with electric, water and a drop within 1 minute of the port ( camping car park) 12 euros for the night but very handy worth every penny.
> ...


Take care and safe travels pj .we've stayed at both aires at dieppe and prefer the cliff side one


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 23, 2022)

In Dieppe there is an excellent spot to stop at the top of the cliff and adjacent to the church.

It's a rough surfaced car park, pretty much level, and it's very quiet and has great views across the port and town.

You'll find it on the POI map.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 24, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> In Dieppe there is an excellent spot to stop at the top of the cliff and adjacent to the church.
> 
> It's a rough surfaced car park, pretty much level, and it's very quiet and has great views across the port and town.
> 
> You'll find it on the POI map.



Has the problem they had with migrants there several years back now been sorted out ?

We`ve used both of the others with no problems, we prefer the one on the other side accessed from the Boulevard de Verdun


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2022)

The boulevard has had a lot of construction work going on of late but when we were at it this year the whole area had a fair going and it was rammed and noisy.cliff side secure as it goes and we've never had any trouble also girl comes with bread van early


----------



## Mick H (Dec 24, 2022)

We've stayed overnight at Firle Beacon, when using the Newhaven Ferry. It's on the POI's, and there are great views over the port, and the downs.
The access road is a bit narrow, in places, but we've never had any problems. It's worth the effort, for a quiet, relaxing night.


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2022)

Mick H said:


> We've stayed overnight at Firle Beacon, when using the Newhaven Ferry. It's on the POI's, and there are great views over the port, and the downs.
> The access road is a bit narrow, in places, but we've never had any problems. It's worth the effort, for a quiet, relaxing night.


Can't see firle  beacon on poi


----------



## Mick H (Dec 24, 2022)

The laird said:


> Can't see firle  beacon on poi


Just checked my Garmin, and it's still on the poi's, as a CR Rural, shown as approx 3.5 miles North. I last updated it in September, so, it's possible that it could have been removed, although I can't think why that would be.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 24, 2022)

It`s on the latest set of POI`s Gordon. it`s on as *CR Firle Beacon (E Sussex) *just above and to the left of *CR Bo Peep*


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 24, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Has the problem they had with migrants there several years back now been sorted out ?
> 
> We`ve used both of the others with no problems, we prefer the one on the other side accessed from the Boulevard de Verdun


That's on the western side of the docks and river.

I've never been over that side so I can't comment.


----------



## The laird (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks guys got it noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Belka (Jan 2, 2023)

Cheers everyone for your help and advice

Belka


----------



## The laird (Jan 2, 2023)

Have a great trip


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2023)

Belka said:


> Cheers everyone for your help and advice
> 
> Belka



*Thank you* for coming back and acknowledging the answers / help given by members  

There seems to be an increasing amount of people that never do that these days   

Have a great time abroad


----------



## Thistle (Jan 3, 2023)

Wooie1958 said:


> *Thank you* for coming back and acknowledging the answers / help given by members
> 
> There seems to be an increasing amount of people that never do that these days
> 
> Have a great time abroad


Primary reason I have stopped wasting my time replying to technical queries on many sites but especially Facebook. The majority of ungrateful spoonfeds rarely have the decency to thank anyone! 

Threads like this are however always useful not just to the op but those of us that are also contemplating similar journeys so a  from me!


----------



## Topmod (Tuesday at 9:33 AM)

Firle becon is local to me, unbelievably windy most of the time as it’s one of the highest points  in the area, with amazing views when the weather plays ball, also there are no overnight signs but people still park without getting fined


----------

